# Has my Clydesdale x got okay conformation?



## laurenlewis24 (Dec 1, 2012)

Very nice Only thing I noticed was rump is higher than withers.


----------



## Alfieblaze (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, yes he does have a rather large bum !


----------



## HunterJumperShow (Dec 29, 2013)

He looks very downhill and goose rumped, a little short backed and his neck ties in pretty weird. No real wither definition, but it looks like his neck just ties in like that. He looks a little camped under in the front and slightly sickle hocked, but the tail and feathers kinda hide that hahaha. 

He is stunning though! A real cutie, I love his expression. Not the best built horse, but not every horse is perfectly balanced. He looks fine weight wise, could use more muscle in his neck though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

He's a handsome devil. Have you thought about driving him? That's what he's built for.


----------



## Alfieblaze (Jan 5, 2014)

Thankyou for your honest replies. Yes saddlebag , I am thinking of driving him, hoping to start in the spring when I can have some lessons.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Worthless! You'll simply have to let me take him off your hands. I know it's tough, but somebody's got o do it and I can take care of that.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Alfieblaze said:


> Thanks, yes he does have a rather large bum !


Hey so do I so I am not judging him. ha ha I think he is handsome and would look lovely in front of a cart.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That is a LONG forelock!


----------



## Alfieblaze (Jan 5, 2014)

Ha ha, yes endiku - it hangs down below his nose if I don't plait it , he can't see a thing ! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Darn, I may have to come relieve you of your horse burden. He's a cutie. I do see the high butt, and of course the massive feathers make it a bit hard to see what his legs really look like. The base of his neck is pretty thick, and a little cresty, but the rest of what I can see of his neck looks fine. I would definitely train him to cart. He'd look really cute!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

He's almost identical in build to our Clyde x arab mare who came from the UK, its a fairly typical shape for that cross and if crossed with a welsh D. We keep our ones feathers clipped off though. She can turn her hoof to anything asked of her and incredibly agile for the size
I would think that trimmed and clipped you'd have a good contender for the show ring cob classes there


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he is cute, i agree with the leg issues , and the butt high .


----------

